# Savage Axis



## michiganoutdoorsman (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been on this site for about a week now, and I'm finally gonna post now. I just forked up some cash and bought a Savage Axis 22-250 for $310. Being a broke college student, this is quite a bit of money! But my question is this, should I buy some 50 gr rounds or 55? I'm a waterfowl hunter so I'm fairly new to this whole predator thing. Thanks for any info! Seems like a bunch of good guys on here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Either one will do you fine for coyotes and such, especially at Mi. distances. The 50's will shoot a bit flatter but the 55's will hit a bit harder and retain energy at longer distances.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Being that it's a 1:12 twist, either will be fine for exactly the reasons that Don stated.... :teeth:


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I am shooting Sierra 40 gr. gameking and in Michigan I think you can get away with this. In past year my farthest shot has been 211 yards. Most opportunities have been at 50 or less.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: either should do fine for you. Start reloading as soon as you can for that caliber if you plan on shooting it much.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Feb 1, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> :welcome: either should do fine for you. Start reloading as soon as you can for that caliber if you plan on shooting it much.


I'm probably gonna mainly just hunt with it. We also have one of those terrible AR's in the house that I shoot a lot too.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Yotinator (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the Axis in 22-250 as well and it shoots the Hornady superformance varmit 55gr very well. Good Luck


----------

